# Einwahl zu 0043820989035



## Christoph_Hackl (8 September 2005)

Auf meiner Telekomrechnung für September 2005 musste ich feststellen, dass 3 Einwahlen zur Nummer 0043820989035 abgerechnet wurden, die ich mit Sicherheit nicht angewählt hatte. Vermutlich steht ein Dialer dahinter. Jede Einwahl dauerte gem. Abrechnung ca. 20 Minuten, wofür insgesamt 18,95 Euro netto zu berappen wären. Ich werde den entsprechenden Betrag von der Rechnung abziehen und schriftlich Einspruch erheben. Gibt es anderweitig negative Erfahrungen mit dieser Einwahl und weiß jemand was dahinter steckt? Vielen Dank für sachdienliche Hinweise.


----------



## Anonymous (8 September 2005)

Österreichische Nummer.

Ist eine sogenannte shared-cost-Nummer. Vorwahl 0820.

Die Abfrage bei der RTR ergibt, dass sie der DTMS gehört.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Reducal (8 September 2005)

Christoph_Hackl schrieb:
			
		

> ...weiß jemand was dahinter steckt?


Das dürfte dieses Thema > HIER < sein. Neben den deutschen 01805er und 0137er Nummern werden auch österreichische Nummern von dem Dialer angewählt. Wohlgemerkt - die Nummern kommen (derzeit) alle von der DTMS in Mainz.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 September 2005)

atms wurde ausdrücklich im Jahresbericht 2004 der österreichischen RTR erwähnt wegen des hohen Aufkommens an "Kundennachfragen"...
[Rest verschoben, aka, 10/09/05, 8:30]


----------



## Wembley (8 September 2005)

Um ganz genau zu sein:

Bescheidmäßiger Zuteilungsinhaber: atms
Dienstanbieter hinter dieser Rufnummer: dtms

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 September 2005)

[edit] siehe hier (oder löschen)


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 September 2005)

In UK gibt es Probleme mit shared-cost-diallern auch seit Anfang 2005 - die Regulierer von der ICSTIS sind "nicht zuständig"...

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/02/23/rogue_dialler_scam/
(Der R*C*, ehemals BTV Industries, soll so 'was im Programm haben...)


----------



## Captain Picard (9 September 2005)

> One insider told us: "These calls generate lower volumes for rogue dialler operators but are harder to detect."


Das ist schlichter Blödsinn,  das gilt nur wenn mit Negativ/Blacklisten gearbeitet wird, 
aber nicht für Positiv/Whitelisten, die müssen noch viel lernen  die Briten...
Einem Dialerblocker (Conrad)  ist es völlig wurscht,  wer da versucht unerlaubt mit welcher Nummer auch immer 
 jemand versucht eine Verbindung herzustellen, der piepst einfach, blinkt und blockiert die Leitung 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2543

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 September 2005)

Wie viel Prozent aller deutschen Modemnutzer haben einen Conrad-Blocker (bzw. eine whitelist-Lösung)? Und eine Plattform wie diese hier, auf der solche Infos gebündelt sind, gibt es meines Wissens in UK nicht... Den Hauptunterschied zwischen UK und Deutschland macht alleine dieses Forum aus. Könnte man durchaus so sagen...
aka

P.S.: Es gibt aber Ansatzpunkte im britischen System, die geben Anlass zur Hoffnung... Ich bin ein Befürworter einer Kooperation mit UK-Dialleropfern. Egal, ob es Microsoft-Sicherheitschefs, Experten für organisierte Kriminalität oder einfache Bürger sind, die sich halt etwas mehr damit beschäftigen als andere... Manches wird erst klarer, wenn man es von einer höheren warte aus betrachtet... Erst heute hat mich ein Brite auf eine ICSTIS-Veröffentlichung von März 2002 aufmerksam gemacht... 
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/monthlyReportsPDF/88Report.pdf



> The service did not appear to contain a walled garden [=Wegsurfsperre] and failed to disconnect automatically at the appropriate times [keine automatische Verbindungsbeendigung]...
> In addition, the call costs given were not provided in a separate box as
> required and company contact/identity details were omitted [Kosten wurden nicht in einem seperaten Fenster angegeben, wie es gefordert wird und Kontaktdetails fehlten]. Telequest Kommunikations were fined
> £3,000 and instructed to refund all individuals who had contacted
> ICSTIS about the service. [Telequest wurden mit 3,000 Pfund bestraft und angewiesen, alle Leute zu entschädigen, die wegen des Dienstes Kontakt mit der ICSTIS aufgenommen haben]



Der Diensteanbieter war eine gewisse
Telequest Kommunikations,
Weilhaim (Germany)
(S. 13f)

2002 war das... 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=4661#4661


----------



## technofreak (9 September 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Und eine Plattform wie hier, auf der solche Infos gebündelt sind, gibt es meines Wissens nicht...


dann hat er doch Recht, dass die Briten noch (sehr) viel lernen müssen... 

tf


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 September 2005)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja und nein. Ausserdem gibt es durchaus Briten, die sich für dieses Forum interessieren. Sie lernen also bereits...
*grins*


----------



## Captain Picard (9 September 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem gibt es durchaus Briten, die sich für dieses Forum interessieren. Sie lernen also bereits...


Mag ja sein, dürften aber eher die Ausnahmen sein, sie hinken was Dialerabzocke
 und  deren  Abwehr betrifft in jeder Hinsicht hinterher.  Vor allen scheint es sich immer noch zu lohnen 
auf der Insel mit illegalen Dialern Abzocke zu betreiben. Hier scheint es entgegen den 
Horrorszenarien der Festlandsdialerbegünstigten sich in sehr engen Grenzen zu halten, dafür gibt´s ja auch das 
wunderbare Handypay...  :kotz: 

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 September 2005)

[edit] siehe hier (oder löschen)


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2005)

*Telefonnummer 0043820989035*

Ja, auf meiner Telefonabrechnung EON August 2005 erscheinen ebenfalls rd. zehn Verbindungen zu dieser Nummer. Ebenfalls nie telefoniert, der Anschluss dort ist immer besetzt. Habe auch Einspruch eingelegt, leider ist die Nummer separat nicht zu sperren - sagt EON (nur alle Auslandsnummern komplett für 10 €).


----------

